# What landscaping plants are bad for goats?



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I am getting spring fever and need to do some landscaping in front of my home. My goats do get to roam around the yard on occasion so I was wondering, are there any plants that are bad for goats to eat? Not that I want them to eat all my hard work, LOL but we know they will probably sample it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Japanese Yew, azalea, rhododendron are the three that come to mind right away


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I have also heard boxwoods!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I also think wilted cherry trees leaves are very bad for goats


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I know oleander is deadly. Do a Google search for plants poisonous to goats, and I know some lists will come up for you. :thumb: You may also want to consider using plants that goats won't eat. My goats don't like daffodils.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Goats absolutely adore roses and apple trees. They devour them.

Jan


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Mine like dogwoods and my poor Japanese maple. :sigh: We had to put it in a big pot and put it on the front porch with a gate. We will plant it out front when we move with a "goat" proof fence. They also want the magnolia tree outside the fence. Can they eat that?

Also heard oak, ivy and ferns are a no-no but mine have managed to get a hold of it with no ill effects. :shrug: 

Gina


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

wilted cherry is bad as jduwall said... this link might be helpfull....

http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm

I'd be careful of dog hobble... to be honest if it has shiny leaves and looks at all like rhodedendron I steer clear... though that may just be paranoia 
M.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks ya'll. You've been very helpful. And I was thinking burning bushes but I guess not


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

stay away from anything in the nightshade family--azaela, rhodies, foxglove....
braken fern causes hemradging when eaten over any length of time. pitted fruit tree (wilted leaves) cherry, peach, etc


----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

mrs. lam said:


> Mine like dogwoods and my poor Japanese maple. :sigh: We had to put it in a big pot and put it on the front porch with a gate. We will plant it out front when we move with a "goat" proof fence. They also want the magnolia tree outside the fence. Can they eat that?
> 
> Also heard oak, ivy and ferns are a no-no but mine have managed to get a hold of it with no ill effects. :shrug:
> 
> Gina


Mine eat oak all the time. Never have had a problem. Know I know there are different oak trees I have the live oaks. They eat the leaves, bark and the acorns and they are crazy for them. I also have mountain laurel which is poisonous to goats but they will not touch it thankfully! There are a lot of people out here with goats and the mountain laurel grows wild out here, too many to cut down. No one has ever had a problem with their goats eTing it!!:laugh:


----------

